# 11G Spokes



## US042 (Mar 17, 2018)

Hi,
    Would someone be able tell me who supplies the correct 11 gauge spokes for the drop center rims?
Thanks in advance,
Brett.


----------



## Bozman (Mar 18, 2018)

US042 said:


> Hi,
> Would someone be able tell me who supplies the correct 11 gauge spokes for the drop center rims?
> Thanks in advance,
> Brett.



Brett,

You are looking for 10 Guage spokes and Memory Lane Classics is where I got my last set.  



Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## US042 (Mar 20, 2018)

Thanks Bozman. I don't know why I thought I needed 11G spokes.
Thanks again, Brett.





Bozman said:


> Brett,
> 
> You are looking for 10 Guage spokes and Memory Lane Classics is where I got my last set.
> 
> ...


----------



## US042 (Mar 20, 2018)

Another question: am I  correct in ordering 10g straight spokes 10 5/8" long?
Thanks again,
Brett.



US042 said:


> Thanks Bozman. I don't know why I thought I needed 11G spokes.
> Thanks again, Brett.


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 20, 2018)

Ask if your local bike shop can order you Union spokes. They are made in Germany. Yes, 10 gauge 10 5/8 or 270mm


----------



## iswingping (Mar 21, 2018)

How many do you need?


----------



## US042 (Apr 21, 2018)

Hi iswingping, 
                           Sorry I missed you your question. I am seeking 72 spokes and nipples.
Regards,
Brett.


----------

